# Seeking Bench Vice Recommendation



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Greetings,

I have just finished my first project! Or, at least part of it. I completed this workbench - http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/18985/still-dont-have-a-workbench-this-one-is-easy .

The recommended vice is the Shop Fox G9850. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Quick-Release-Vise-7-Jaw/G9850 Note that this vice is a different vice then is pictured in the video. Not sure if that matters.

My question - do you know anything about this vice? Is there a better vice I should consider? I don't mind paying a few more $s for something with a better built in dog stop or something with more versatility. Or is this the one to go with?

All recommendations are most appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Discussions about work benches and bench vises can become very heated. Many different options. Many different opinions.

The Shop Fox "recommended" vise is 7in. Likely to save money.

I have the 10in version. Looks like they no longer sell this size. 

The quick release steel vise are popular and made by many companies.

I see Grizzly now has a Cabinet Makers vise. This is perhaps a more "traditional" design. The catalog does not state if quick release, so I expect it is not quick release.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Cabinet-Maker-s-Front-Vise/T24249 

The Lee Valley design is quick release - and a lot more expensive.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67755&cat=1,41659

One of the least expensive vises is this new pipe clamp style sold by Lee Valley. I have this in addition to the 10in quick release steel vise
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69583&cat=1,41659

I am finding having two vises to be very useful.
So if you are budget constrained, consider two of the Lee Valley pipe vises.

If you are not budget constrained, take a look at Lee Valley's selections.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1&p=41659


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Dave,

Thank you so much for the feedback! That is so useful. I am a total newbie and trying to figure out the differences.

Is there a 10 inch quick release that you recommend?

And now a really stupid question.... The Lee Valley vice is a front vice. My plans call for a vice on the short end of the bench. Does that matter at all? Would you recommend the front vice vs. the vice on the end? Or is it likely that this bench can handle both? I was assuming I'd start with just one and add another as needed when I better understand this.

Budget is of course a parameter but having put so much time into the bench that will last forever I am wiling to pay for the Lee Valley clamp if there is a quality/usability upgrade.

Thank you!!

Eric


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Front mount vs side mount is another potential debate.

I do not know why Grizzly dropped the 10in version.

Lee Valley have 9in and 10.5in versions.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=49980&cat=1,41659

The quick release steel vise is frequently mounted on the front (long side) of a bench. It can also be mounted on the side (short) edge.

You need to decide what works for you.

I mounted mine on the front of my bench since I was expecting to use it to hold long boards, typically to clean up rough edges before ripping on the table saw. This is why I got the second vise, to support the longer pieces while I plane the edge.

The "classic" use of a vise is in conjunction with holes in the bench "dog holes". The steel dog (that steel section in the middle of the face above the screw) in the vise is raised and then a board is clamped between a bench dog in one of the hole and the bench dog in the vise. This is used to hold a piece for face planing, cutting mortise, etc. by hand.

You need to decide what you will be doing with the bench. How much hand tool work vs power tool work. There are no right and wrong, just what will help you with your work.

My bench does not have bench dog holes. If it did, I could not see them - too much clutter. :icon_smile: 
Exhibit 1 M'Lord.








One day I will build a real bench for working, with bench dog holes, a front and a tail vise. I just will need the discipline to keep it clear. So far only my table saw and outfeed table are clear.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

If you can afford the extra bucks I would opt for a 10" but that is my pref. 
This is a very nice bench and a good project. In fact I built that very same bench but modified it somewhat for my use.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

I am not sure what I will use it for. The main thing I know I will need it for is to hold boards flat for routing or sanding. I'll need the dog holes for that. As a newbie I guess I most need versatility but not sure what that means!

The plans online call for a different clamp then the printed version but it is not available - the 7-in. Groz Rapid-Action Woodworking Vise. Not sure how it differs from the Shop Fox. 

I'll check out the links you sent. I really appreciate your help! All feedback is most appreciated. 

Eric


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

woodbutcher360 said:


> If you can afford the extra bucks I would opt for a 10" but that is my pref.
> This is a very nice bench and a good project. In fact I built that very same bench but modified it somewhat for my use.


Thanks for the recommendation! Is there a particular 10" you recommend?

This has been a great project for me. I made about 100 mistakes but it all came together. Probably took me 3x as long as it should have! Out of curiosity, what modifications did you make? Can you post some pics?

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Bench dogs will hold a board from moving, but will not hold a board flat.

If the board has any warp, it will need to be clamped to the bench to make it flat.

Bench dogs are a quick way to hold a board for many operations, including routing or sanding.

I think "Rapid action" is just the Groz marketing for "quick release".

After this project is completed, I think your next should be a router table.

I hate when I have to use my hand held router. Too much dust. With the router table, no dust.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

The 12" Jorgenson won Fine Woodworking's recent shootout:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2000326/JORGENSEN-RapidActing-Bench-Vises.aspx


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Eric - Dave gave you a good link to a pipe clamp that can work very well for you. Keeping his clamp in mind, I would like to direct you to one of my posts featuring my versatile small shop work bench unique found about 3 or 4 pages down from this post. The URL is 
woodworking.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361

If versatility is what you want, step into the world of the future where bench dogs are replaced with T-Tracks. My cheap workbench is a lot more versatile then the $6000 European benches I've been drooling over for the past few years. Everything about it is low cost, efficient and versatile. 

I'm not trying to sell anybody anything linked in this work bench system I developed. Yes, I'm proud of it, but I'm a humble sort of guy who wishes to share a great idea. I simply hope you can benefit from my "unique" system I have pieced together from different sources.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Hi Bernie. The link you sent does not seem to work. I am not familiar with T-tracks. Are they easy to setup - for a newbie? And they would replace bench dogs, but not a clam I'd assume? 

I am not familiar with them but as a newbie, very happy to learn about anything that's simple

Thanks!

Eric





BernieL said:


> Eric - Dave gave you a good link to a pipe clamp that can work very well for you. Keeping his clamp in mind, I would like to direct you to one of my posts featuring my versatile small shop work bench unique found about 3 or 4 pages down from this post. The URL is
> woodworking.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361
> 
> If versatility is what you want, step into the world of the future where bench dogs are replaced with T-Tracks. My cheap workbench is a lot more versatile then the $6000 European benches I've been drooling over for the past few years. Everything about it is low cost, efficient and versatile.
> ...


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

You can always look at different sizes and styles at store like HD or Lowes. 
If you do look at store models be careful because I was in Lowes the other day and they had broken vices there.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Based on all this I am leaning towards the 12" Jorgenson. I assume that will install on my bench with no problem though I'll confirm that. (My top is a 1 1/2 inch door. The door is solid MDf.)

All info is appreciated!


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

ericc22 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! Is there a particular 10" you recommend?
> 
> This has been a great project for me. I made about 100 mistakes but it all came together. Probably took me 3x as long as it should have! Out of curiosity, what modifications did you make? Can you post some pics?
> 
> ...


I made the bench longer, closed the ends and put in a longintal divider on the far side of the bench. This leaves me a depth of approx 9.5 inches to put in shaker drawers for fastners. No pics yet, my camera is not cooperating. I also used bridle joints and large dovetails to join legs and stretchers. (This was more for practice and skill building then anything else) My top is also a solid-core door which I will add a tool tray, or at least that is the game plan.
Then there is the drawers for the front of the bench and then the covering of the scrap material I used.
The garage is a mess from a much needed garage sale. I need to dismantle the left overs and haul it to the dump and various other destination. But my pu is down (1977 Ford) due to a problem in the wiring.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

JaneHartung said:


> bumb ubm!


Quick Jane, before you're deleted! What's "umb"!!!????

Dang, gone so soon. I'll be sure to spell it right next time. Maybe I'll get an answer. :laughing:


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

You are right Eric - T tracks would replace the bench dogs and you would still need the vise which I replaced using 2 pipe clamps, a lot like the ones Dan mentioned. T tracks are easy to install and the reason I like them more is that you can do so much more with them then bench dogs. I clamp jigs, a swivel vice, bench top tools, bench top saw horses, hand screws etc. And I can swap out any of these items and secure them to my work bench in less then a minute. Sorry the link didn't work - the post is on the next page of posts in this same forum called versatile small shop work bench unique. I'll try the link again www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Bernie, I am not sure what happened to your link, but it gives "Page not found" error.

I am trying for you.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/

Eric, you should become familiar with searching on the site. Bernie's has a very informative thread, and it is in the same General Woodworking forum.

If the link does not works, search for "* Versatile small shop work bench - unique*"

Bernie, the link is not working for me. I am thinking it may be due to your original post having the exclamation mark at the end, but this is dropped in the URL, so we may have a mis-match.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

This should work: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/

I love t-track and like this idea. It depends on what you want from your workbench. For heavy planing or other hand tool action that might involve pounding against the piece dog holes would provide an absolute positive stop. That said I've been considering incorporating something similar in an assembly table based on "The Wired Workbench" by John White in Fine Woodworking. He uses pipe clamps in that but a bit differently.


----------

